# Apache POI Word Tabelle Zellen verbinden



## kiname (26. Nov 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich benötige Wiedermal eure Hilfe:
Ich hab mit Apache poi in einem Word Document ein XWPFTable erstellt.
Diese Tabelle hat mehrere Spalten und Zeilen.
Wie kann ich eine Zelle Vertikal mit der Zelle rechts daneben verbinden?

Lg
kiname


----------



## Joose (26. Nov 2014)

Per Google habe ich auf die Schnell diesen Code gefunden MergedCells


----------



## kiname (26. Nov 2014)

Per Google habe ich das auch schnell gefunden... aber das ist keine Antwort auf mein Problem denn ich benutze WORD und nicht EXCEL.


----------



## kiname (26. Nov 2014)

Es kann auch ein direkter zugriff auf das XML vom docx Document sein.
ich hab gelesen so kann man auch einiges einstellen und verändern.


----------



## Joose (26. Nov 2014)

Sorry diesen Teil habe ich gekonnt wieder ausgeblendet 
Mir blieb nur "Zellen verbinden" und darauf habe ich gleich wieder auf Excel geschlossen.

Hier aber eine Version mit dem XWPFTable java - row span with XWPFTable - Stack Overflow


----------

